# looking for kids heat transfers



## Darcy's Designs (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm looking for stock heat transfers for infant and toddler tees- candy designs (junk food, likewear... that sort of thing) that sort of thing. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------

